# Buck Jr Has Arrived



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks to the unfortunate circumstances of Scareshacks life. I have a new addition to my family. As you all know his name is Buck Jr. and he is fitting in just fine. He eats like a hog and my other son Dakota says he hogs the game, but other than a few minor squabbles between the kids which is to be expected its been GREAT.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks like he's fitting in with your family just fine.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Now that's a happy haunter family.


----------



## Nchaunting (Sep 13, 2007)

Awwww it's so great to see a Real American Family Again!!! Love it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Which one's Buck?


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Looks like he is fitting in just fine.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Great looking family.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Awe....congratulations!
It's a skelly!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Awwww.... he's the spittin' image of... of... well???


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL... Moon Dog. Buck has been a blast so far. My kids are competing to come up with the best Buck Jr picture. Its great.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Im so happy to see he is fitting in with u guys.He looks real happy.
Let me know how his first night sleep went at his new home.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

You know Turtle, you should be feeding him healthier lunches. Maybe next time the apple dippers and some milk??????


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

T, how is buck doing. part of the aggrement of the adoption was u would keep me posted.
I know he's been helping ya build some props.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Helping??? Sheesh, by now he probably IS a prop!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

So nice to see such a successfull adoption


----------

